# Hollow Belly



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

These have just arrived at work might just have to give them a go. 
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/product_ ... hp?id=2070
http://www.bcf.com.au/Products/fishing-feature.aspx


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

hmmmmm how do you recon they would go on the snappies


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

zipper said:


> hmmmmm how do you recon they would go on the snappies


Hopefully madfishman can tell us after the T-tree. I think he got some of these today.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Kelly. They look promising - I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

A bit like these from Basstrix....

SEXY !!!!!!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Geeez thanks lads.......some more freakin lures im going to have to go out and buy :twisted:  

Seriously tho, i understand those hollowbelys are killing it on the barra..

Hey wopfish, i have been eyeing those basstrix lures off at my local, expensive tho. Had much luck with em? I assume you need to superglue the jighead in place?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

No luck as yet - but thats because I have not been out due to a situation beyond my control ( no car ) - have not glued them - I think cheaper on line in US or was cheaper 

I considered syringing in tuna oil for added sexiness :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ooooooooghhhh aghhhhhhhhhhh

http://www.basstackledepot.com/basstrix ... owsjb.aspx


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Urghhhhhhhhh !

http://wiredangler.typepad.com/wiredang ... o-rig.html


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Thats it, im buying some this weekend


----------

